# Anyone with expericne with Viper SmartStart ?



## Fixer66 (Oct 11, 2005)

The Viper SmartStart is a remote starter that uses your iPhone's 3G service to start your vehicle without being in range of the car. 
I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with it. 
http://www.viper.com/SmartStart/
It appears to only be available to purchase thru BestBuy.
Thanks for any info!


----------



## menace1930 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: Anyone with expericne with Viper SmartStart ? (Fixer66)*

Its a service that costs 29.99 per year (free for the 1st year) that allows you to remote start and lock/unlock your vehicle from anywhere you would normally have cell service. The thing is not only does your phone need to have service but also your car needs to be in an area where you would have it. That could be an issue in places like parking garages. Either way its a great new gadget.
You can use it with an existing viper remote start and install is about an hour for someone with experience. There is also a version with the remote starter built in if you dont already have one.


----------



## Fixer66 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Anyone with expericne with Viper SmartStart ? (menace1930)*

Yea, I've been reading about it and am intrigued. I've also obtained a $100 off coupon via BestBuy's Reward Zone program so that makes it more appealing.
I guess I'm curious if anyone has had any experience with installing it in their VW's?
I spoke to the BestBuy installer and he said they would need an "overide module" which would use my spare key fob to overide the security in the car to allow a remote start.


----------



## menace1930 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: Anyone with expericne with Viper SmartStart ? (Fixer66)*

That is true with any remote start for your car. It is a black box where the key gets locked inside and stuck up under your dashboard. A good installer will hide it well. It has an antenna connected and maked the car think your key is in the ignition when you remote start it. Most cars these days need that bypass. 
As for the performance of the smartstart itself.....it works great and is an excellent thing to have if you want to start your car from an out of range location like in the mall, in a movie theater as the movie is ending, etc...


----------

